
Help your Slack team reach herd immunity against the flu, with FluBot - cameronbell
www.flubot.io<p>Hi there, I&#x27;m looking for some early feedback on FluBot. If you&#x27;re interested in trying it out and don&#x27;t mind that it isn&#x27;t Slack-approved yet, feel free to install it.<p>I&#x27;m interested in any and all feedback, but am particularly curious what people think about 
1) FluBot&#x27;s pricing, and 
2) whether the permissions it requires are acceptable or likely to prevent people from using it?
======
sindaccos
Hi Cameron,

I think this is a solid product. However as I business owner, I have a hard
time justifying $300 / year, which is $25 per month for a bot that may be
substituted with a simple reminder or spreadsheet.

I suggest for you to meet with other business owner to make flubot more
irreplacable.

------
DrScump
Your herd immunity will be limited to the three strains included in that
year's shot... and the chosen strains haven't been great choices in the past
few years.

